# Piss drugs test, can i beat it?



## clockworkdavid82 (Jan 4, 2012)

*I will soon have to do a pre-employment piss test, for this job that I really want. Is there any advice on how I can pass this? I have thought about borrowing a friends piss or using synthetic piss?

Anyone had success when dealing with this situation.


A concerned and frequent toker. Even if I was to stop for a month or two no way would it be enough to clear my system out if you know what I mean. I need some sort of back up plan.

Cheers,

Dave.  *


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2012)

I use *synthetic piss and have passed every test.
I use quick fix plus....*


----------



## Tuxedotokerrr (Jan 4, 2012)

You can do it in a month, it really depends on your weight though. The only surefire way to pass is stop toking. 

I passed in 1 week. 
1. Put the pipe down! It stinks, but think of the new job.
2. Put on some running shoes and run. Physical excersize will burn the fat/thc up.
3. Cut out all fat-a diet with no fat with help. High fiber also helps.

Some people say the weirdest remedis because they had a friends guy yada yada. Therez alot of bs out there. 

Good luck on the new job!
-tux


----------



## The V Ape (Jan 4, 2012)

Our HR department would randomly ask for hair samples. Not sure how ethical it is, but they would say they require a urine test and then ask for hair as well. Apparently the hair test allows them to know if you toked even months ago. Or just get a brush cut 

Good luck, hope you get the job.


----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 4, 2012)

You can, I have several times using XXX Clean. You drink it, then flush your system with water and you'll piss clean for 4-5 hours after that. No need to potentially get caught trying to use fake urine. I should also add that I am a thin person. THC is stored in fat cells. If you're a larger person you'll have a harder time passing. Both times I used XXX Clean I had done something the day before that would have gotten me into trouble on the test.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2012)

hoss12781 said:


> You can, I have several times using XXX Clean. You drink it, then flush your system with water and you'll piss clean for 4-5 hours after that. No need to potentially get caught trying to use fake urine. I should also add that I am a thin person. THC is stored in fat cells. If you're a larger person you'll have a harder time passing. Both times I used XXX Clean I had done something the day before that would have gotten me into trouble on the test.



How are you going to get caught !!!!!
They can not be in the room with you unless you are on probation.So there is no way to get caught unless you are stupid.


----------



## lostNug (Jan 4, 2012)

I used to have to a get tested at a separate lab (not at my work place) so I knew ahead of time, no suprises.

I would have my buddyy come with (that I know for a fact is clean!) And piss in a mini water bottle before I go inside. I tape to the inside of my thigh and strap some glove/hand warmers on the bottle to keep warm. I passed 5 tests like this.

One time cap didn't seal good and piss leaked all over my legs. Not fun but u gotta do what u gotta do.


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, LMAO @ some of the responses. I am thinking about going for the 'borrowing a friends piss' or ordering the synthetic piss, I am in the UK so I am wondering if I will be able to get synthetic piss from here? So far I think it's a U.S site where you get the synthetic piss from.


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 8, 2012)

I've passed about 5 in a row by mixing a packet of Certo in 1/2 gallon of cranberry juice, drink it 2 hours before the test, piss once before and have fun holding it till your test...


----------



## Cannabis Philsopher (Jan 8, 2012)

ingest 1000mg of niacin daily (500mg twice a day) for 3 days preceding the test. Be sure to drink a decent amount of water so it can circulate through your system. Be sure NOT to eat or drink anything containing caffeine as caffeine kills niacin. I have never failed a test. Oh, be sure to play a game of basketball, jog, or something. Anything to get you to sweat. Sweating through exercise while using niacin will clean you out in one day; the extra days is just to make sure. Sweating allows your pores to open and allowing the niacin to penetrate fat glands much faster to properly flush your body.


----------



## hoagtech (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck Flushing and detox products. I lost two good jobs trying this method. the ONLY way is to get the Urine-X fake urine. it comes with a Temperature strip that tells you how hot the bottle is. Well the drug testing facility won take pee thats colder than 95 degrees F. So you take the bottle out and turn your car heater on and the bottle up to your heating vents until the strip reads 102 F. Then you take duct tape and tuck it under jock and tape it to your goonch real good. If the strip reads 102F it means that it will stay above the 95 F mark for half an hour. so all you need to do is make sure you take the test in the next half hour and squeez it off. This has worked for me for 3 drug piss tests and and random UA. I lost good jobs trying to stop smoking and flushing with those crap detox products.


----------



## pandawok56 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never had to take a drug test but I'm looking for a new job now and every place I've applied has asked me if I'm willing to take a drug test. Knowing these places and the people that work their, I doubt I'll be tested but just in case how does the process go? Is it usually the same process like dominos and cvsfor example? I want to apply for a pharmacy technician position which I feel almost positive they'll test me so I just want to be prepared.


----------



## Dback (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm being drug tested soon. *1. *I don't ingest marijuana but work with the plants, harvesting, watering etc. *I live in a home where veg cycle and flower rooms are in the house. *Can I have marijuana in my system by breathing air in the same room as the plants or when I trim the plants for harvesting?? *If so whats the best option to get it out of my systme fast. *Not interested in the fake pee stuff


----------

